# PCGH-Headset vorbestellbar: Steelseries 7H PCGH Edition inkl. Audio-CD (Video Games Live Vol. 1) [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Headset vorbestellbar: Steelseries 7H PCGH Edition inkl. Audio-CD (Video Games Live Vol. 1) [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Headset vorbestellbar: Steelseries 7H PCGH Edition inkl. Audio-CD (Video Games Live Vol. 1) [Anzeige]


----------



## Castor_23 (13. Oktober 2010)

Hm, das Headset ist klasse, war bei mir damals ganzganzganz knapp in meiner pers. Einschätzung hinter dem Siberia V2...

Was ich allerdings ein wenig schade finde ist, dass es schwarz ist. PCGH-Editionen zeichneten sich doch bisher immer durch so ein schickes weiß aus?!


----------



## DOcean (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich frag mich auch gerade was daran jetzt PCGH ist? bzw. was ist der Unterschied zur normalem Variante?


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (13. Oktober 2010)

Auf Grund des letzten Tests von Headsets habe ich mir das 7H mal gekauft. Und ich muß sagen in Verbindung mit der ASUS Xonar D2/XDT klingt BFBC2 damit einfach nur geil. Ich habe es auf virtuellen 7.1 Sound eingestellt und im Spiel auf Kriegsbrand. Und damit ist das mittendrin Gefühl noch stärker als mit dem Logitech G35.

Würde es mir jeder Zeit wieder kaufen. Habe den Kauf bisher in keinsterweise bereut.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. Oktober 2010)

DOcean schrieb:


> Ich frag mich auch gerade was daran jetzt PCGH ist? bzw. was ist der Unterschied zur normalem Variante?



Diese spezielle Version beinhaltet die genannte Audio-CD.

Marco



Castor_23 schrieb:


> ... Was ich allerdings ein wenig schade finde ist, dass es schwarz ist. PCGH-Editionen zeichneten sich doch bisher immer durch so ein schickes weiß aus?!



Das war diesmal leider nicht möglich. Aber wenn es gewünscht wird ... müssen wir wohl solch eine Version machen 

Grüße
Marco


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (13. Oktober 2010)

@PCGH_Marco:

Wie war das noch gleich? Sollte man nicht Mehrfachposts tunlichst vermeinden. 
(T'schuldigung für die kleine Frotzelei!)

@Topic:

Also ein Gehäuse in Weiß ist ja noch ganz in Ordnung. Wenn auch nicht unbedingt mein Geschmack. Aber ein Headset in Weiß? Entschuldigung, aber das kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht als schön vorstellen. Bin, was das angeht, wohl doch eher der etwas altbackene Typ. Ein Kopfhörer/Headset hat schwarz zu sein. Basta!! 

Was die CD angeht. Gibt es die eigentlich auch so am freien Markt irgendwo zu kaufen? Weil interessieren würde sie mich schon. Nur deswegen extra ein nicht benötigtes Headset zu kaufen sehe ich, ehrlich gesagt, nicht ein. Macht auch keinen wirklichen Sinn.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (13. Oktober 2010)

Ghostmarine1871 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Marco:
> 
> Wie war das noch gleich? Sollte man nicht mehrfach Posts tunlichst vermeinden.
> (T'schuldigung für die kleine Frotzelei!)
> ...



Joa und Video Games Live - Volume One: Jack Wall, Slovak National Orchestra, Tommy Tallarico: Amazon.de: Musik

Grüße
Marco


----------



## DOcean (13. Oktober 2010)

dann versteh ich den Sinn dieser PCGH Editon aber nicht... sollte die nicht jeweils etwas besonderes bieten was es sonst noch nicht gab...

Ich kann mir ja beides getrennt kaufen, oder nicht? dann hätte ich ja auch eine PCGH Edition....


----------



## jobo (13. Oktober 2010)

Sicher ein tolles Stück Technik, gefällt mir. 
Aber 100€ sind mir für ein Headset einfach zu viel. 30€ mehr nicht. Das steck ich lieber mehr geld in ander Komponenten. Ich finde es aber trozdem gut, dass es immer mehr PCGH-Produkte gibt. leider sind diese im deutlich gehobenen  Preissegment zu finden. Bestimmt sind sie ihr Geld wert und ich bi auch bereit den ein oder andern Euro mehr auszugeben, wenn PCGh im Namen steht und PCGH daran verdient aber da ich Schüler bin kann ich mir solch teure Hardware einfach nicht leisten.
Wäre super wenn ihr mehr Mittelklasse und nicht so hoch preisige Produkte anbieten würdet(Ausgenommen mal die PCGH-PC's).


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (13. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Joa und Video Games Live - Volume One: Jack Wall, Slovak National Orchestra, Tommy Tallarico: Amazon.de: Musik
> 
> Grüße
> Marco


 
Danke für den Link.


----------



## Mr__47 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss sagen: Die CD ist ja mal megageil! Fehlt noch Battlefield 1942 und Crysis


----------



## Razor2408 (18. Oktober 2010)

Nicht schlecht die CD, aber HS ist mir auch viel zu teuer.


----------



## Sushimann (21. Oktober 2010)

wirds des Headset auch in PCGH weiß geben?


----------



## PCGH_Marco (22. Oktober 2010)

Sushimann schrieb:


> wirds des Headset auch in PCGH weiß geben?



Nein, das ist aktuell nicht geplant.

Marco


----------



## Lan_Party (23. Oktober 2010)

Lego. Also ich habe mir mal ein paar Titel der CD im Internert angehört also der nächste Party Hit wird diese CD bestimmt nicht und zum Zocken ist sie auch nicht geignet (meines erachtens) !


----------



## Creep1972 (17. November 2010)

Das Design ist für die Tonne, billiges Kunststoff gepaart mit Schaumstoff. Ich will nicht sehen wie feuerrot die Ohren von Allergikern darauf reagieren, obwohl den geneigten WOW Spielern schreckt ja nichts. Und die CD ist auch nicht wirklich für die nächste Grillparty geeignet, jedoch feuerrote Ohren auch nicht, höchstens als Lampionersatz.


----------



## Daniel_M (17. November 2010)

Hi,

hattest du das Headset mal auf oder spekulierst du nur? Kannst du mir ein Headset in diesem Preisbereich mit besseren Materialien nennen?

Die Polsterung der Hörmuscheln lässt sich zudem tauschen?

Wie kommst du auf eine Grillparty? Wenn du Kritik üben möchtest, dann sollte diese bitte auf halbwegs festem Fundament stehen...

Gruß,
 Daniel


----------



## buzty (17. November 2010)

haha sehr richtig daniel! 
welches headset hat denn bitte (wenn es nicht extrem teuer werden soll) kein plastik-gehäuse? g35, so ziemlich alles von razer, plantronics, die anderen steelseries auch.

@topic: das headset ist schon reizvoll aber mein siberia v1 tut es auch noch, ach ja, das ist weiß!  aber man muss schon zugeben dass es "sinnvollere" pcgh-editionen gab, man hätte doch zumindest das logo drauf machen können, wie bei der mouz-edition vom 5hv2


----------



## Willforce (8. Februar 2011)

Für 80€ ist das Roccat  Kave um Längen besser.
Schon allein die Ohrmuscheln mit dem Fusselanfälligem Material würden mich vom Kauf abhalten.
Für 80€ sollte dann doch etwas mehr drin sein.


----------



## -MIRROR- (8. Februar 2011)

Für mich ist neben dem Klang vor allem ein geringes Gewicht und eine Lederpolsterung wichtig. 

Tipp?


----------



## bullwey75 (9. Februar 2011)

-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Für mich ist neben dem Klang vor allem ein geringes Gewicht und eine Lederpolsterung wichtig.
> 
> Tipp?



Sehe da ganz klar das G35 vorn. Ist derzeit für 80,- € zu bekommen und meiner meinung nach vom Tragekomfort und Klang perfekt. 
Zocke seit 8 Jahren regelmäßig und hatte schon andere hochwertige Headsets....

greez


----------



## Daniel_M (9. Februar 2011)

Willforce schrieb:


> Für 80€ ist das Roccat  Kave um Längen besser.
> Schon allein die Ohrmuscheln mit dem Fusselanfälligem Material würden mich vom Kauf abhalten.
> Für 80€ sollte dann doch etwas mehr drin sein.





-MIRROR- schrieb:


> Für mich ist neben dem Klang vor allem ein geringes Gewicht und eine Lederpolsterung wichtig.
> Tipp?




Beim pcgh-headset könnt ihr zwischen Stoff und Leder wählen - beides ist dabei.


----------



## Dirksen (9. März 2011)

Ihr solltet ein Roccat Kave Pcgh Edition usb raus bringen!
das Roccat Kave ist mMn in der Ortung etc nicht zu toppen, ich sag nur echter 5.1 sound  und ich hab schon viele andere headsets ausprobiert (g930,g35, Razer meagdolon....)
Das Headset kauf ich mir schon wegen der kleinen Ohrmuscheln nicht


----------



## FrittenFett (9. März 2011)

Quatsch, überredet AKG dazu, ein Mikro ans K530 anzubringen und ihr habt schonmal nen weisses HS.
Und da das K530 nun nicht gerade schlecht ist - perfekt.


----------



## Black_Beetle (9. März 2011)

80 euro und kein Sourround oder wie? Ist das 5.1, 7.1? Finde nichts dazu?


----------



## FrittenFett (9. März 2011)

Was bringen dir 50 Lautsprecher, die jeweils 3cm vom Ohr und 3mm voneinander entfernt sind? Nix, genau.


----------



## SquadLeader (9. März 2011)

Noch nie so richtig nen Shooter mit Headset gespielt, was? ;p


----------



## FrittenFett (9. März 2011)

Nein, nur mittlerweile n knappes Jahr mit meinen K530.


----------



## kortos (26. März 2011)

so viel geld für ein headset auszugeben mach ich nie wieder 

um meine gegner besser zu hören und zu orten brauch ich stereo sound, virtuell 5.1/7.1 klingt eh besch***en mit kopfhörer.

dazu ne x-fi und voila, mein 14€ Sharkoon Rush klingt gut sitzt bequem top mic und hält seit nem jahr!!! 

hatte vorher das 5H v2, das ging von ein paar mal vom tisch fallen kaputt und ich höre mit meinem jetzigen deutlich besser


aber im allgemeinen sind PCGH editions schon nice, bloß dieses headset is mir "ein bisschen" zu teuer...ein bisschen sehr


----------



## tolga9009 (9. April 2011)

80€ finde ich für dieses Headset absolut gerechtfertigt! Ich selbst besitze das SteelSeries Siberia USB (80€ damals; letzte Woche ohne USB Soundkarte für ~20€ aus England importiert!) und ein Kumpel von mir besitzt das H7. Das H7 ist halt geschlossen und hat dadurch die normalen Vor- und Nachteile eines geschlossenen Kopfhörers, das Siberia die Vor- und Nachteile eines offenen Kopfhörers. Außerdem ist das H7 basslastiger als das Siberia; ähnlich wie das HS1A von Corsair. Das H7 und das HS1A zähle ich zu den besten Gamer Headsets für unter 100€.
Wer also noch ein gutes Headset braucht und das nötige Kleingeld hat, kann ruhig zuschlagen.


----------



## PEG96 (12. April 2011)

Wer denn mit Verlaub SCHEISS kauft, ist selbst schuld, das headset verliert selbst im Vergleich zu einem Superlux hd 681, welcher nur 19€ kostet. 
Naja ist halt ein headset, wie immer abzocke halt, 50€ aufpreis im vergleich zu einem gleichwertigen kopfhörer.

Ich finds echt schade, dass PCGH bei solcher "Abzocke" mitmacht


----------

